# Should I pull a goat?



## breezy2u (Jul 18, 2019)

I have three does that were all due this week. The first two had their kids with no problem. The third one had one baby while I was at work today and it is already dry and walking around. The problem is I think she was carrying twins and I'm worried that she hasn't had the other one yet. Should I be trying to pull it?


----------



## breezy2u (Jul 18, 2019)

breezy2u said:


> I have three does that were all due this week. The first two had their kids with no problem. The third one had one baby while I was at work today and it is already dry and walking around. The problem is I think she was carrying twins and I'm worried that she hasn't had the other one yet. Should I be trying to pull it?



Here's a picture of her and the baby.


----------



## breezy2u (Jul 18, 2019)

Well, I may have been wrong. I went out and checked her and I can't feel another baby. So she's just fat? As long as she doesn't start showing signs of distress I guess I will leave her alone.


----------



## Alaskan (Jul 18, 2019)

Still just the one?

As long as she is looking right (no signs of discomfort or distress)  I would call it good.


----------



## Alaskan (Jul 18, 2019)

You can always take her temperature if you are on the fence as to how she is acting.


----------

